# Smart Dogs Play Scrabble



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We're having a great V-day weekend at my parent's farm. Posh was a stellar scrabble player.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Aw, beauty and brains. I love that face!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I can't get over Posh's beautiful face. I need more pics, pleaaase.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Posh's eyes speak volumes. Like Marianne said, brains and beauty, both!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is so beautiful. I love her expression!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love that the word BARK is what's showing, she's a doll.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh is so beautiful and now we know the brains are there too.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok now that's CUTE! I love Posh!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Very cute, Amy! I love it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scrabble and other word challenges, my favorite game. Sweet Hav faces, my favorite thing to see. Cute!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------

